# Where is Steve Francis.



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Has another player fizzled out as fast as he did? Any sightings?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Where ever he is Cuttino can't be too far away.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

You see that hand reaching? I think that's Steve.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't care what anyone says. I miss the days of Francis proclaiming he and Cutt Mobley were the best backcourt in the L.
That and Starbury calling himself the best PG. The league misses those comments.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow, Cuttino looking old.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Wow, Cuttino looking old.


It's that lazy eye. Makes him look almost as old as Greg Oden.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Last I heard he was rehabbing the hamstring, but no idea where he is now. I think he's a FA out there, but the guy is pretty much done.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Has a superstar flamed out that quickly, ever. R-star its the gray all over that mans head.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Has a superstar flamed out that quickly, ever. R-star its the gray all over that mans head.


I don't think so. The guy went from superstar to a guy nobody wanted, to being out of the league in the span of just a couple years. I still find it hard to believe he couldn't help some team out. Chances are hes blackballed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont recall other than the situation when he was drafted that he really did anything to out the ordinary. What would he had been blackballed for?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I dont recall other than the situation when he was drafted that he really did anything to out the ordinary. What would he had been blackballed for?


I couldn't say. Just seems weird that he can't get another shot with a crappy team. At worst it would sell a few tickets. At best he turns out to be a decent contributor.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He performed a really impressive dunk last season in a game, so I don't think he's completely lost his athleticism.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Heat could use him. As could many other teams. There has to be some reason he hasn't got a 10-day contract offer. Whether that's because of him wanting big money or starter minutes, or because of the league is what I don't know.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This is the last thing i found on him on the net http://hisaurawasorange.blogspot.com/2009/07/where-are-they-now-steve-francis.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's not in the league because he only knows how to play the game one way, and with how his athleticism dropped off he can't do the things he used to. He was at his best when he was able to dominate the ball and take bad shots late in the shot clock. He never learned how to play without the basketball which is a damned shame.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I don't care what anyone says. I miss the days of Francis proclaiming he and Cutt Mobley were the best backcourt in the L.
> That and Starbury calling himself the best PG. The league misses those comments.


there were a few years where francis/mobley was definitely in the argument for best backcourt in the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Where ever he is Cuttino can't be too far away.


Stole my joke. :beheader:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> there were a few years where francis/mobley was definitely in the argument for best backcourt in the league.


Meh. Mobley was never more than a "good" player. He was never a star in my mind.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Meh. Mobley was never more than a "good" player. He was never a star in my mind.


mobley was a good player and francis was a legit all star. that puts them in contention for best backcourt.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

i remember when he was pissed off that he wasn't picked first in teh draft by the Bulls. 

Wait, is Elton Brand still playing?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, still at Philly.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Seeing him last year, he looks older than Mobley does in that photo. At least Mobley seems to have aged gracefully. Francis looks like he's been living under a bridge. He's cooked.



Hakeem said:


> He performed a really impressive dunk last season in a game, so I don't think he's completely lost his athleticism.


No he didn't? Francis didn't play last season.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I couldn't say. Just seems weird that he can't get another shot with a crappy team. At worst it would sell a few tickets. At best he turns out to be a decent contributor.


Isn't he out of the league because of his previously unknown HEART CONDITION? And, not because no one wanted him?

EDIT: You were talking about Cuttino in that comment right? I couldn't tell after awhile whether you were talking about Cuttino or Stevie.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Isn't he out of the league because of his previously unknown HEART CONDITION? And, not because no one wanted him?
> 
> EDIT: You were talking about Cuttino in that comment right? I couldn't tell after awhile whether you were talking about Cuttino or Stevie.


Franchise.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Franchise.


K ... then my comment does not apply.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I saw him buying groceries the other day. I asked him this very question, and he said he left because he was tired of taking the coach's orders. he wanted to play the game his way, he said. his way and his way only.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JT said:


> I saw him buying groceries the other day. I asked him this very question, and he said he left because he was tired of taking the coach's orders. he wanted to play the game his way, he said. his way and his way only.


He was buying groceries in Buffalo?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> LOS ANGELES — Los Angeles International Airport police say three-time NBA all-star Steve Francis was booked for alleged public drunkenness.
> 
> Airport spokesman Albert Rodriguez says Francis was arrested at 11:30 p.m. Thursday because he was intoxicated, unable to care for himself and combative toward staff.
> 
> ...


http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/oct/08/lax-police-steve-francis-arrested-for-being-drunk/


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, speak of the devil and he appears... drunk.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/oct/08/lax-police-steve-francis-arrested-for-being-drunk/


Perfect timing, Franchise.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait am I missing something...where was anyone talking about him recently?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> mobley was a good player and francis was a legit all star. that puts them in contention for best backcourt.


Not really.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

I sware i read an article (maybe in Sports Illustrated) about him recently, like within the last year. I remember him saying that he wouldn't come back to the league unless "the money is right". He said something to the tune of "I don't want to assist young players cause I can still play at a high level."

Basically the article came off as "I wanna get paid and I'm not sitting the bench."



Coatesvillain said:


> Where ever he is Cuttino can't be too far away.


Pretty funny.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Francis was a superstar? News to me.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Of course he fizzled out. He's far too stupid to survive in the NBA. Before his athleticism would bail him out. Not anymore.

There's a reason cerebral (at least in the basketball sense) guys like Nash and Stockton and Payton and Kidd survived to an old age in the NBA, and morons like Francis didn't.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Floods said:


> Francis was a superstar? News to me.


Me too. He couldn't even crack a 3rd all team NBA in his career.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

He may have not been a true superstar but he was one of the more hyped/followed players in the league. He was a superstar to a casual fan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cuttino must have dumped him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Stevie Franchise lost me out of the gate when he refused to play for Vancouver. I couldn't care less about him or his sorry career.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i read he has some business' and he's trying to get a rap label off the ground.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I hear around the area he's not doing too well. How this isn't in the public eye is surprising, but probably for the best. Hopefully he can get himself together.

Stuff I heard kind of explains in part why he couldn't even get on a roster at the end


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow I hadn't seen what he looked like...yeah he looks terrible..he's only 34


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought that guy hung himself at the prison library up at the Cut.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow. Thats all i gotta say


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Stevie Franchise lost me out of the gate when he refused to play for Vancouver. I couldn't care less about him or his sorry career.


.....Yet you're a huge Kobe fan.



That doesn't make much sense Ron.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How does Dr. J look better than him

Like he's not even that old there are so many players older than him still in the league

He look like he's hitting the bottle 24/7...sad


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lesson learned kids: Drinking excessively will catch up to you.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

DEAR GOD WHAT THE HELL IS THAT...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jesus. He looks like he got pummeled in a street fight, in addition to being gacked out on drugs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd been hearing around the area from people that he's just letting himself go but to see it is something different

He needs a turn around...an old coach to let him be a HS assistant or something but he kind of burned a lot of bridges


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That dude used to do it back in the day. He looks rough as shit now. Wow.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

That is so sad...

For one thing,it looks as if he had a stroke on the right side of his face/body. Or, from long-time cocaine use. How difficult it must have been for him to come out and be photographed.

So sad ... wonder if he's still friends with cuttino mobley.

EDIT: It's hard to even Steve Francis that we know in those photos.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He looks like shit


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, Sad to see. I thought Starbury was the **** up between the two... Guess not...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

This was Stevie in April 2012.

What could have happened in less than a year????

Scroll to the bottom


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> That is so sad...
> 
> For one thing,it looks as if he had a stroke on the right side of his face/body. Or, from long-time cocaine use. How difficult it must have been for him to come out and be photographed.
> 
> ...


I've heard a lot of people in the area say he was on coke and even crack during different points the last half decade or so

And Starbury might not be in the league but he's doing fine. He seems to be enjoying the China experience, and aside from the time there was nothing but vaseline in his refrigerator I haven't heard anything crazy about him. 

What we have to understand about a lot of these guys..someone from Coney Island may not have the same set of goals some journalist may want to bestow on them...all these experiences and countries he gets to visit is already his championship and that's fine


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Crazy to see him like that!


----------

